# dental



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. Just called the vet and Emmie is doing well. She had 2 teeth removed; one of them a canine, or as I say, a fang. Poor thing had so much tartar on it, that when it came off, the x-ray showed some bone loss, and there were 'pockets' in the gum. Tooth was loose, so out it came. She was given an antibiotic 'shot' that lasts 2 weeks! She is to get 1/4 of a tablet of codeine tonight for coughing, and any pain she has. I'll be home tomorrow all day, so that will be better for both of us! Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy to hear it's over and Em is doing well.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm glad she is doing well. 
I didn't know they had a antibiotic shot that lasted 2 weeks.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update: Em 'stayed up' with me 'til' almost 1 am. She finally was able to roll over on her side, instead of on her sternum. She didn't really sleep at all until about 12 am. Every time I looked at her, she was awake! I did not give her the codeine, as she was not coughing at all. She did get the pain medication. This am she eagerly ate some canned dog food I had on hand. She is kind of 'jerky' still, which I am assuming is due to the anesthesia. I'll update you tomorrow, then I'll be still!!!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Glad she did okay. Hopefully another good day. I can imagine how nervous you were and probably still are. 
I'm sure both of you need a good night sleep. I wouldn't fall asleep either. I'd stare all night long lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update: Em continues to improve. She is still very 'agitated' and wanders around a lot, but I remembered today, that on Monday she missed her phenobarbital. Sometimes she reacts to missing one, and other times she is OK. Yesterday, I attempted to look at her mouth, and she got panicky. Her gums looked very red. She is still on canned food. I haven't seen her drink water yet?? I've been adding water to her meals. She had an enormous BM this am. Enough for 2 days! She is sleeping much better now, and put herself to bed last night. Still kind of 'jerky', but I'm sure that will improve with time. She does a lot of this before she really gets to sleep anyway. Do any of your dogs do this before they really get to sleep? That's all for now.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hopefully she has started drinking water but it's good that your adding it her food and giving her wet food. 
Jojo gows through "phases" where he'll become jerky before he falls asleep. But I don't exactly know why and don't know if there's anything that triggers it as it's completely random. But it usually involves a lot of self licking as trying to get the blanket "comfy" which at times can get a bit annoying 

I hope Em has had another good day. 
Have you thought how your gonna take care of her teeth? Like brushing daily?
I went to PetSmart on Monday and bought the TropiClean gel in the fresh berry (sadly they didn't have the peanut butter) and it's a no brush required. Just put the gel on their teeth. I'm planning to do a month straight. See how their teeth do and breath to see if theres any change.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, the vet said to wait two weeks before I started anything. The TropiClean sounds ideal, doesn't it. I fed Em some hard kibble, and she ate it right up. These are single kibble bits given as 'treats'!!! I saw her drink water 2x today, so that problem is gone. She also does a lot of licking before finally going to sleep. She lost her balance once today, and kind of fell on her side---she was in her big chair. She recovered quickly, so I don't think I should be worried.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh that makes sense to wait probably so everything can heal up. 
I don't want to jinx (sp?) it but I think your worries may be over. 
I could be wrong but I think all dogs lick before going to bed but I truly believe Jojo wass borderline "extreme" but it wasn't every night either. Also I noticed since we treated his lick granuloma he doesn't do it as much overall. Then again I wonder if it's a bored thing. Stays in all day because it's raining and by the time it's night time it's like "everyone is sleeping let me just lick" But I don't know just a thought.
Maybe Em just still was coming off all the drugs and medications (that's why she was jerky) and than maybe trying to self soothe (licking) 

Yeah the TropiClean gel is more so I can get into a routine. Next I want to try the dental wipes and probably the foam. I didn't buy it all at once since I didn't have all the money for all 3 and I figured all 3 products would be way too much at once for them and me.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, I wouldn't do all three together at once! Raw bones are good too, BUT I don't give them to my dogs. Too easy to break teeth on. We had a sheltie that broke a tooth on one of those 'hooves' they have for dogs. Denta sticks might work. As for the licking, it is definately a 'self soothing' thing for Em. The other pup, Bonnie, does it too, but not as much as Em. Em is pretty well back to normal. One more pain sol'n for her tonight, and she is done! I looked at her gum and I could see the little 'hole' where the fang was. There was some dark material around it---'old' blood? Whatever, I didn't mess with it!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I wouldn't I was thinking alternating between the 3 each day (day 1 gel day 2 foam day 3 wipes) But I also just wanted to stick with 1 product. I did however call the company Tuesday and asked if I could do gel and the water drops at the same time (I explained I had small dogs 4 to 15 pounds) they were super nice and said it's actually recommended to do both. So I might do that.
My dogs only get dental bones but honestly I don't feel like they "truly" work. They've had Nylabones, Greenies, Minties, and a couple other brands from PetSmart. 

Interesting, I'm also thinking it's just some old blood. Possibly some scarring. But regardless I wouldn't touch it either I could just imagine how sore her mouth is.


----------

